
Google: 100,000 lives a year lost through fear of data-mining - Libertatea
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jun/26/google-healthcare-data-mining-larry-page
======
Borogravia
Just imagine how many lives it will save once Google is allowed to implant
Maps directly into our parietal lobes.

